# how do I fix the rust holes on my hatchback damn foam spoiler



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm trying to fix up a 1991 240 sx and because the last owner left it out all the time it rusted underneath the foam spoiler. now I'm puting a wing on and need to cover up the rust holes and the actual mounting holes. anybody got any tips?


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

weld it,sand it, bondo it, sand it, paint it, take the wing off.


----------

